# Crap. My German Blue Rams are laying eggs.



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I have two pair that are having an egg laying competition as I write this. It's a community tank with lots of Cardinal Tetra, African Glass Fish, some Amano Shrimp and Khuli Loach. Anyone think the fry will survive? I have read that both parents watch out for their young, but in an aquarium I don't know if that would be possible.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

If it is their first time they will most likely eat the eggs, eventually they will spawn and protect them but for GBR's they will usually eat them the first few times around, kinda like a learning curve. It took mine like 6-7 times to show they are good parents.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My GBR's EBR's,Gold rams and my bolivians even my curviceps lay eggs constantly in the community tank, they hatch every time after that its different though.

my Yo-Yo loach loves ram eggs and will fight the rams off for the eggs, but the rams have learned to lay them higher in the tank on wood and plants and since they learned that they have survived nearly every time.

Rams arent like angels they will get it right the first time, There is nothing like having 5 different species of wigglers at the same time in the same tank.


----------



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

The two pairs I have are doing a really good job of protecting the eggs. They laid them about 18 inches apart and sometimes fight with each other. So far it looks like all the eggs are there still. The fry are as good as food though aren't they? How could they survive in a community tank?


----------

